

Sick and Wrong: How Washington is screwing up health care reform - tokenadult
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/story/29988909/sick_and_wrong/

======
lacker
_Because the plan wouldn't have any profit motive — and wouldn't have to waste
money on executive bonuses and corporate marketing — it would automatically
cost less than private insurance._

So everything is "automatically" cheaper when provided by the government
rather than by a company? That is a very strange conception of how businesses
work.

